# Treatment Funded Via NHS - Same Sex Couples



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Has any same sex couples had any help/assistance with funding fertility treatment?

If so, please can you help advise what we should do.  I've got a doctors appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi we have had funding for 6 iui treatments only ended up having 3 thought then got funding for 3 ivf the doctor usually writes to your local pct and requests for funding some pcts do not fund it tho depending on where u live hope your appointment went well x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one funded IVF cycle through my PCT but that's because I have two blocked tubes (well, had, one was removed). I think it depends on your PCT but most will only fund if there is a fertility problem; being in a same-sex relationship does not class as a fertility problem. NICE guidelines recommend funded IUI but there's so little funding about in general that I'd go with the mindset that you will probably have to fund your own treatment, that way any NHS help you do get will come as a pleasant surprise. 

Hope your appointment went well!


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

We were told that there would be no option to have any IUIs funded unless we had 'proven fertility problems' which is hard to demonstrate in a same sex couple! A lot people on this board are having to pay for it, whether they can afford it or not unfortunately. Best of luck and hope your area is better xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if a diagnosis of PCOS  ( official in by way of being in my medical records as I saw an endocrinologist for a couple of years to try to treat with metformin) counts as suferility to qualify for funding should we approach our GP where this seems to be the criteria (that the woman in same sex couple has subfertility.


----------

